
Show HN: Updated wave method of building color palette - exwog
https://wavepalette.com/about/
======
exwog
In colouristics there are several methods for constructing a color palette
(color gamma) based on the arrangement of colors relative to each other in the
color circle and, usually, having the same brightness. Harmonious perception
of which is not sufficiently substantiated from the physical point of view.
The wave method of building color palette based on the relationship of color
and acoustic waves, and also the concept of consonance (harmony) in music
theory. More detailed description of the method is here -
[https://wavepalette.com/about/](https://wavepalette.com/about/)

A few days ago, the algorithm was completely finalized and posted on the site
- [https://wavepalette.com/](https://wavepalette.com/). There is also a mobile
application and ready-made palettes -
[https://wavepalette.com/palettes/](https://wavepalette.com/palettes/)

------
pavlov
I don’t understand this. Light wavelength and perceived color aren’t directly
related — just look at the hue color wheel in any painting app, and you can
see there’s a great “spectrum wasteland” of very similar blue-greens, while
many aesthetically interesting variations of yellows and oranges are within a
very narrow range. How does this harmonics model take those perceptual biases
into account?

The examples on the site are not convincing. They bring to mind the palettes
used in IBM’s ancient CGA hardware:
[https://wavepalette.com/palettes/](https://wavepalette.com/palettes/)

~~~
exwog
In 1926-1930 Wright and Guild conducted experiments on 15 independent
observers. They compared the spectral color with a specific wavelength to a
mixture of red (700 nm.), blue (435.8 nm.) and green (546.1 nm.). In 1931 the
International Lighting Congress (CIE) adopted a characteristic of the color
properties of the average (standard) observer, based on this results.

Later, for comfort calculations, the International Lighting Congress
introduced the abstract system CIE XYZ, based on unreal colors. This
coordinate system is very comfort for the transition from one system to
another. Also, the wavelengths of visible light and the corresponding
coordinates of the CIE XYZ mixture were calculated, based on the results
obtained for the RGB system (Wright and Guild).

sRGB system of monitors have many non-spectral colors. The wave method is
applied in this case (on "RGB" site page) to each of the three colors (red,
green, blue) individually, not all colors are harmonious and you will have to
make a choice manually. This method allows you to get more interesting
combinations of colors, but requires a self-dependent choice.

